# Swift Kontiki 640 Bed supports required



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D and I have just come back from our 3 month Europeon tour and what a great adventure it has been. Among the list of things that need fixing is the rear bed. Its the rear U shape lounge model with the pull out slats that form the double bed at the back. Well the plastic runners that support these slats along the edge of each seat have broken in 3 places. The bed is still usuable but the wooden slats keep falling though in the places where its broke so its only going to get worse. 

I suspect that this post will no doubt attract much humor and P..s taking so fire away (I would). It would be useful though that somewhere in amongst everyone having a laugh at us breaking the bed if someone could point me in the direction of where I can get the replacment runners / supports.

Will post an account of the trip when I get a chance. Certainly was an adventure of a life time!

Cheers
Barry

PS Im assuming I can fit these myself so Im not bothered where they come from in the UK


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well lets hope I get a better answer this time. 

Ive broke them again. Well one side.

I got them last time from John Cross Motorhomes but they are struggling to find them now. Any thoughts as to where I will get some?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Post a photo Baz.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep, will do at some point.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think (always a dangerous word) that they are the same as the ones used on single beds with wooden slats - certainly ours look VERY similar on the MH (Kontiki 615) to those that we have on our twin beds in the gite.

Can't help you with pics as the gite is occupied at the moment but may well be able to send one after the weekend when the guests depart.

It might be an idea to "wander" into a bed shop and have a look at the supports "just to see how they are supporting the single bed". Ours are a grey softish plastic with two lugs on the bottom to locate them - and the MH and twin beds look VERY similar....

Just an idea.....


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this the profile of the slat runner ?

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep it looks a bit like that. I cant get in the van right now but will take a photo in the morning. Peter sorted them at John Cross last time. Ive called them and got a girl on the case there but she wants a photo as well. Im waiting to hear back from my motorhome fixer. I think last time I had to buy a 6ft strip but it was only about a tenner or something. Bet they are more now, if you can get them. I would imagine you could get something made up. Something in steel might be better. Then I can bounce about till my hearts content.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ŵhen you find what you're looking for the addition of a wooden support batten, will help prevent future failures from fat, ....... now how should I word this, heavy loads and/or energetic activities. :grin2:

Terry

Edit: As a stop gap, excuse the pun, a support batten might sort it now if most of the plastic is still there.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Yep it looks a bit like that. I cant get in the van right now but will take a photo in the morning. Peter sorted them at John Cross last time. Ive called them and got a girl on the case there but she wants a photo as well. Im waiting to hear back from my motorhome fixer. I think last time I had to buy a 6ft strip but it was only about a tenner or something. Bet they are more now, if you can get them. I would imagine you could get something made up. Something in steel might be better. Then I can bounce about till my hearts content.


Gulp, choke.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swift-Sp...292684152195?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd look at an aluminium replacement. Light but strong. Maybe an L section to support the new plastic.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I saw that one on Ebay but I dont think its as complex as that. Its still usable, it happened several weeks ago while we were away.

I dunno how a support baton would work. I could always shove the Kayak under there.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I saw that one on Ebay but I dont think its as complex as that. Its still usable, it happened several weeks ago while we were away.
> 
> I dunno how a support baton would work. I could always shove the Kayak under there.


See the thumbnail in #8 , you can read a drawing ? And YES screws are needed Velcro won't do. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I saw that one on Ebay but I dont think its as complex as that. Its still usable, it happened several weeks ago while we were away.
> 
> I dunno how a support baton would work. I could always shove the *Kay* under there.


You both kept that quiet. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> See the thumbnail in #8 , you can read a drawing ? And YES screws are needed Velcro won't do. :wink2:
> 
> Terry


Yes but I meant Im not sure it would fit. Will have a look in the morning. I think a better design is needed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > See the thumbnail in #8 , you can read a drawing ? And YES screws are needed Velcro won't do. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> ...


Well if it's design ideas you're after you're on the wrong forum Try FCs, lots of blue sky thinkers there. 😄


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

dghr272 said:


> You both kept that quiet. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


I definately wouldnt fit


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Forgot to take the photos. Been really busy and stuff. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just remembered to post some pics

Click to Embiggen. They are 115cm long and kind of just fit over the wooden frame and are screwed in with self tappers on the other side. Pretty simple really. Ive sent the pics to John Cross MH who are trying to help.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ditch the plastic, couple of lengths of 25x25mm aluminium right angle, holes drilled to secure to wooden sides. Bounce as much as you like and forget about it.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or a nice bit of hardwood. Job done.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Blimey, Bazza, your fat butt has beaten those cushions to death.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ferk off Crapton Bogwash!

I wonder what it would cost to take em off and get some aluminium ones made up. Isnt aluminium all bendy though?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Aluminium isn't keen on bending at all Baz, it fatigues very easily and quickly breaks if bent. 

I'm not sure why the profile of the plastic you've photographed is so elaborate but I do reckon your local joiner could fix you up with a couple of very nice hardwood runners very easily.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The trouble is they hang down and that panel that they are about level with is very thin ply so whatever goes in is going to have to be a similar design. I suspect ill get the plastic ones somewhere but it would be better to have something metal. Mrs D will probably find some reason to object to that though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be inclined to go with 1''x1'' or 2''x1'' ally angle if it sticks out far enough to support the bed Barfs, drill and 6 or 8mm BOLT with nyloc nuts every 8'', but if possible put a backer piece on the inner side of the ply to support the huge load on Michelles side, at the very least penny washers, as you must be like a racing snake with all this Gym stuff you keep going on about, maybe do both sides just in case she wants to swap over.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

how about taking a bit down to a sheet steel works

i had similar made in stainless out of 2 parts 

1 U shape 
1 L shape 

and they were spot welded together
best of luck

barry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

But Barryd's rule for joining stuff is Velcro, he'd forgo the welding. :-D

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That all sounds very technical to me Kev. I like the suggestion of taking one off and giving it to the man to make though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Barfs.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Here ya go Barfs.


The problem with that design is the bolt heads will catch the wooden slats as they are pulled along.
A thicker ali section could allow countersunk screw heads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, I was keeping it very basic for barry to see the general idea, then make it so it works once he grasped it.

Baby steps.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The battens are pre-stressed and slightly curved to accommodate weight when it is applied. That can be brought about by steaming lengths of plywood of the right size under tension. On ours they fit into the plastic sleeves which stop them bouncing around. The sleeves are kept located by two plastic lugs into holes on the frame.

You could redesign the base but weight will tend to distort them downwards that could cause them to come loose......

Once any weight is on the slats (even the mattress they stay still and then straighten as more weight is applied.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for going to all that trouble Kev and the others but I just looked at that drawing and a kind of mist came over my vision and brain. I only completed three things in wood work in three years. A plaque which was basically chunks of wood glued onto a bit of hard board. a Cheese board which to be fair was made up of several slats of wood and was still in existence 30 years later and a magazine rack which broke on the school bus on the way home but my dad used it anyway. I never completed anything in metal work.

Im too busy to go hunting for a metal fabricator at the moment. I did wonder if my garage body shop would nock something up. Ill see if I can get the original parts first. They seem to last about 7-8 years before they become brittle and start to go again. Im not sure ill still have the van in another 8 years time but given that I Was going to replace it 7 years ago I probably will.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks for going to all that trouble Kev and the others but I just looked at that drawing and a kind of mist came over my vision and brain. I only completed three things in wood work in three years. A plaque which was basically chunks of wood glued onto a bit of hard board. a Cheese board which to be fair was made up of several slats of wood and was still in existence 30 years later and a magazine rack which broke on the school bus on the way home but my dad used it anyway. I never completed anything in metal work.
> 
> Im too busy to go hunting for a metal fabricator at the moment. I did wonder if my garage body shop would nock something up. Ill see if I can get the original parts first. They seem to last about 7-8 years before they become brittle and start to go again. Im not sure ill still have the van in another 8 years time but given that I Was going to replace it 7 years ago I probably will.


Not surprised at the mist, Kev's drawing should have alloy angle fitted the other way to stop the sliding slats from hitting the bolt heads as previously said. :surprise:

Bottom of the class for you Kev. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Using angle leaves an edge for people to injure themselves on.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Spouting bolts 6mm dia with the nyloc nut would work better.

Smaller bolt head and curved dome head so that bed slat would slide past.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Everybody's a bloody critic, He's a numpty anyway so it ain't going to be done by him, if I was on site I could probably find a more egelant solution to it, make the bugger lose weight for a start, and treat it a bit kinder knowing it'd broke before.

Yup, the angle was upside down, rookie mistake, I didn't go for CSK as that would make the structure weaker where it needed to be strongest.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Everybody's a bloody critic, ............


Well sorry about that Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

S'ok Alan, I was only joshing, all criticism was valid, still hurts though :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Man who never made a mistake never made anything.

Don't be too hard on yourself, we've all been there, well I have anyway. 

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a regular visitor Terry, got me own chair and everything.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The major problem which has not really been addressed and is probably beyond any but "blue-sky thinkers" is how do you design something that is Barry-proof?

his track record of breakages very much reads like the report from a destructive testing centre.....

It would be difficult if not impossible to construct a full list of the reported breakages but it would be lengthy and of course includes various breakages on his old scooter (largely held together by tape glue and No-More Nails) from my memory.......


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> The major problem which has not really been addressed and is probably beyond any but "blue-sky thinkers" is how do you design something that is Barry-proof?
> 
> his track record of breakages very much reads like the report from a destructive testing centre.....
> 
> It would be difficult if not impossible to construct a full list of the reported breakages but it would be lengthy and of course includes various breakages on his old scooter (largely held together by tape glue and No-More Nails) from my memory.......


Probably take a structural steel engineer to determine the size of H Beams required for the bed runners, although the combined weight of them and Barry would need the intervention of the dear departed Paul Daniels or Weight Watchers to solve. 🙂

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive just been out to Room 101 which is the building that once upon a time some may have called a "Garage". In a need to separate myself for five minutes from the world of IT, Forums and couriers I had a feeling that there might be something in room 101 buried under the old windsurfers, TVs, bikes and some stuff that looks like gardening tools and guess what I found. A cutting of probably just under a metre of required bed supports still in its bag from John Cross from 8 years ago. 

Now its not quite long enough I dont think for an entire side but I reckon I could just cut the dodgy bit out and whack it in somehow. What do the panel think?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go for it mate, but make sure you video (we know you have the tech) it for us Barfs, there's sod all on TV tonight & Liz could do with a laugh.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Ive just been out to Room 101 which is the building that once upon a time some may have called a "Garage". In a need to separate myself for five minutes from the world of IT, Forums and couriers I had a feeling that there might be something in room 101 buried under the old windsurfers, TVs, bikes and some stuff that looks like gardening tools and guess what I found. A cutting of probably just under a metre of required bed supports still in its bag from John Cross from 8 years ago.
> 
> Now its not quite long enough I dont think for an entire side but I reckon I could just cut the dodgy bit out and whack it in somehow. What do the panel think?


It would work if you can attach it securely, BUT you need to sort out the root cause of the problem either stop bouncing on the bed or/and contact Weight Watchers. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bastuds!

I wont be doing it tonight Kev. Ill have to make a plan and think about it for a while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is always the best plan, I took months sorting out on my head how to do my self build.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It'll be weaker than a full replacement - any way to support the joins?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> It'll be weaker than a full replacement - any way to support the joins?


Well there has been some suggestions but I didnt really understand any of them. Unless I Can somehow glue them or stick something along the bottom of each join


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just velcro the broken bits back in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

do as Alan says, Just velcro the broken bits back in.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Then video bed time for us please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Then video bed time for us please.


SERIOUSLY, not something I want to see at all, EVER...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Super Glue and baking soda apparently!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Add a bit of glitter for flash eh


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK so correct me if I am wrong (as usual....)

You have broken the thin piece of wood that is attached to the cupboards and on which the bed slats run out when pulled to give you the full-sized bed....

If that is the case then you effectively need to fill in the gap so that the slats can run smoothly out and be supported?

Am I right so far? (Your bed design is totally different to ours)

It should be possible to buy a length of right angled aluminium in virtually any DIY place (they usually have a range of sizes and wood as well as aluminium).

You COULD use wood but aluminium would give a stronger supporting base.

If you put a suitable sized length of aluminium UNDERNEATH the wood that you currently have that would provide a base on which it would be VERY easy to insert a small length of suitable sized wooden batten to fill the hole.

It would be MUCH easier to insert that suitable sized piece of batten if you first cut away the curved broken edges to leave a nice square hole - that could easily be done with a hacksaw cutting into the batten first from the outside and then doing the lengthwise cut parallel to the cupboard it is mounted on.

The suitable sized length of aluminium can be bolted in place with sort bolts from the outside going in (if you have a suitable drill to make the holes for the bolts) I would NOT use glue to support it as most glues are not reliable over time - except Araldite which would do the job nicely but can also be backed up by a bolt say every 20cm.

Once the aluminium is in place then the short length of batten could easily be glued onto the aluminium (Araldite again IMO). Smooth it all over and fill in any gaps where you have not cut it absolutely accurate (once again can be done with Araldite).

That would give you a good finish with not too much skill required.

Does that sound possible?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Barry for those postimage.org pic - I was not sure what to use and am happy to follow your example and use that site.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep trying postimage but other than grabbing pictures I struggle with it, I don't store anything on it as going from pic to pic is a PITA.


We should make more use of the storage on here really, not looked to see how it is lately, or even if it is still there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, I wus wrong guv, I thought you could park pictures here, but it's just the "personal Aire" stupid name anyway.

We have a multiple album facility , nah nah, nah nah nah...


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I keep trying postimage but other than grabbing pictures I struggle with it, I don't store anything on it as going from pic to pic is a PITA.
> 
> We should make more use of the storage on here really, not looked to see how it is lately, or even if it is still there.


Not on iPad Kev, you set up albums and can view the whole album to select the required pic.

Therefore I don't have the PITA :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Having said that Terry, Dropbox is great for the Win10 PC, but a PITA on a tablet of phone, I can never find the folders I want, but with 1tb of space it suits me otherwise.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> OK so correct me if I am wrong (as usual....)
> 
> You have broken the thin piece of wood that is attached to the cupboards and on which the bed slats run out when pulled to give you the full-sized bed....
> 
> ...


No Dave, not right. Its the plastic supports that go over the wooden frame of the side of the bed seats that have broken. Its quite a complex design. There are three bends in it so to fabricate one would be a specialist job. Anyway I have found a spare metre of the stuff I had left over from 8 years ago so I am going to see if I can somehow use that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry Barry my error I misinterpreted the pictures


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry, could we have a clear shot close up of the unbroken side to see what it is supposed to look like, and one of the actual break, the ones before are not helping really, one from the under bed side might not go a miss either.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Here are some more photos including the new section of bed slat runner I found in room 101 on the floor. Its about 30 cm too short but my plan is to cut the old one off nearer the back window where there is less pressure on it as half of it over laps under the rear middle seat where nobody sits and as its nearer the side of the bed when made unlikely to be bounced on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Barry, still not clear as they are blurry, Leffe induced?? but the plastic strip, does it just fit over the top of the bed sides with no fixings, if so your plan should work just fine.

I would also try to achieve what Terry suggested to stop it happening again, if you print off his excellent drawing, and take it to a joiner, they will cut the timber and for a few beers fix it for you, then you'll be able to pogo on it til your heart is content  

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2980327-post8.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Ŵhen you find what you're looking for the addition of a wooden support batten, will help prevent future failures from fat, ....... now how should I word this, heavy loads and/or energetic activities. :grin2:
> 
> Terry
> 
> Edit: As a stop gap, excuse the pun, a support batten might sort it now if most of the plastic is still there.


Which program did you use to draw that Terry? it doesn't look like a CAD program.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Which program did you use to draw that Terry? it doesn't look like a CAD program.


Kev that one I picked up online, i normally use the 'Sketchup' program that I have on my laptop for such drawings.

https://www.sketchup.com/products/sketchup-free

It's a really powerful tool that I don't use to its full extent, but with a little practice basic project type drawings can be quickly produced.

Loads of tutorials on YouTube.






Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whats the one you used Terry for Barry, I can't get my head around CAD, not even sketchup, XYZ confuse me   hence my interest, I use Open Office draw for mine but it's limited, so looking for another one, I think I have Corel Draw 3 somewhere, and even Corel Xara, but not used them for decades.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Whats the one you used Terry for Barry, I can't get my head around CAD, not even sketchup, XYZ confuse me   hence my interest, I use Open Office draw for mine but it's limited, so looking for another one, I think I have Corel Draw 3 somewhere, and even Corel Xara, but not used them for decades.


As previously said, I picked it up online, just found it again on caravantalk.

https://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/50508-bed-guideseat-plastic-runner/

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Thanks Barry, still not clear as they are blurry, Leffe induced?? but the plastic strip, does it just fit over the top of the bed sides with no fixings, if so your plan should work just fine.
> 
> I would also try to achieve what Terry suggested to stop it happening again, if you print off his excellent drawing, and take it to a joiner, they will cut the timber and for a few beers fix it for you, then you'll be able to pogo on it til your heart is content
> 
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2980327-post8.html


Its screwed in round the back with three or four self tappers but I suspect it would old without them but might move.

If I put supports in though they are going to hang down below like legs and look a bit unsightly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> As previously said, I picked it up online, just found it again on caravantalk.
> 
> https://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/topic/50508-bed-guideseat-plastic-runner/
> 
> Terry


Ah sorry, I thought you meant you picked up the drawing program online not the actual drawing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Barry, Bargain

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/swift-ko...&itm=183400625946&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Here ya go Barry, Bargain
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/swift-ko...&itm=183400625946&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


£16K! Thats what I paid for mine a decade ago!

Sounds a bit ambitious to me and a one word ad! No detail or nothing. I have one of those awful top boxes in my garage. First thing I ripped (literally) off.

Solar panel, mppt controller, Scooter rack and a Camos Dome on mine so I should get £20K


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> £16K!
> I have one of those awful top boxes in my garage. *First thing I ripped (literally) off.*


On a tree ?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah price is a bit of a dream, but some out there will pay the money, I know you have one but it's still an aspirational vehicle, and some don't know anything so buy the name, you know like they do with Apple stuff   😉


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheek! Isn't the Kontiki the longest running model ever though? 

I think the 640 was the best though. Good payload, internal tank, everything in the right place. For some reason on the neXt model they replaced the front dinette with another lounge and put the water tanks outside.

There is nothing I would change on the original it's just a pity the felt the need to change it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it's stupidly frustrating innit Barry, I'm the same with the Bessacarr E745, they screwed it up when they made it a four berth, fine, but not everyone wants to carry around 2 or 4 extra berths, although it works for you, it's wasted space for most people.

This is the 4 berth which would work and has all we want, but you lose 10 useful cupboards to the overcab bed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This would be as near as dammit to what we have now and it has nearly a ton of payload and a long wheel base Alko Chassis but try finding one. I think they must have only made about three. http://www.wellsbridgemotorhomes.com/used-motorhome-swift-esprit-hi-style-496-fiat-7693

I think a lot of them went into the rental market but ive still never found one. Mind you they have been out about four years now so there could be the odd ex rental van start to come up going cheap!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is hugely difficult if you want to stray away from the bread and butter run of the mill Moho.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tis fixed! Dobbo's Super Swift Motorhome repairs strikes again!

PIA though. I had to cut an end bit off to fit round the bathroom door and then drill holes in for the screws on the back an on the front for the stopper but of course my 1965 "Carry on" drill is seized so I had to turn a tiny drill bit with me fingers to get the holes through and then somehow they didnt line up with where the old ones were in the woodwork. I just chopped it off at the end where the least support is needed so there is a small gap that you can see where old meets new but Ive tested it and it seems ok. Bouncing can resume.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can hardly see the join Barfs, hope it stays mended this time, tel Michelle to calm down >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Can hardly see the join Barfs, hope it stays mended this time, tel Michelle to calm down >


Well the hacksaw (tiny) didnt cut that straight through it and I ended up chopping more bits off as it wouldnt meet up flush. Its still not flush but its near enough for farm work.


----------

